# Reboot when pressing DirecTV button on remote after upgrade



## spectre (Aug 4, 2002)

I have an R10 that has been randomly rebooting itself, with no pattern that I can see. I figured the hard drive was going bad so I bought a new one, bigger this time. 

I backed up the hard drive using mfstools according to the Hinsdale guide, keeping all of the settings and all of the recordings that were on the old drive. It completed without any errors after about 12 hours.

The new drive boots and the system completes the guided setup test fine, although it does give me an error that it could not load all data at about 85-95% even during a normal boot, I tell it to try again and I can watch live TV. I can even do all the normal time shifting functions with both of the buffers. It has even shown that it is recording. BUT, whenever I press the DirecTV button on the remote, the screen goes blank after a second or so and it reboots.

Any ideas what to try next?

Thanks


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like the data on your original drive may be a problem. When a TiVo hard drive starts failing, data is corrupted. If you copy that to your new drive, you get similar results. You might want to try Instantcake from ptvupgrade.com. That will give you a fresh image.


----------

